
Facebook's traffic to top publishers fell 32 percent since January - bklaasen
http://digiday.com/publishers/facebooks-traffic-top-publishers-fell-32-percent-since-january/
======
hammock
A lot of the articles which Facebook would have been linking out to are now
hosted on Facebook.com, with the help of the publishers. This shift could
account for most of the drop in referrals.

~~~
tellarin
I wonder if the stupid idea of opening websites within the crapppy mobile app
also put out users.

